# Table leg location?



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a 2 piece 4x8 table and will be putting the legs on this week. Should the 1x3 L shaped legs be mounted tight to the corners or should they be inboard about a foot all the way around? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

inboard would give more clearance for your feet when you walk right up to it


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It depends on your needs and the construction of the table surface. If the table surface itself is well reinforced and rigid (so as to minimize deflection, flex), you can put the legs at the corners, or inset a bit. However, if you have concerns over the flex of the table surface, then definitely put the legs inset a bit, with some portion of the table surface cantilevered out. That will reduce the support span inside the legs, and reduce any deflection.

Hope that helps a bit,

TJ


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

My table was built by a professional carpenter so it's over built for sure but I do like the idea of having room for my feet when working on my layout. Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

You do not need a lot of space. Check the toe clearance on your kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> You do not need a lot of space. Check the toe clearance on your kitchen cabinets.


:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, mine are at the edge, and I'm not anticipating any issue working on the layout. My biggest challenge will be the large expanse where the two reverse loops will be.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your L shape legs will be more stable if both 'wings' of
the L are bolted inside the corners of your frame.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That actually looks like a prefab set (from Mianne), which if so has the holes etc pre-drilled


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> That actually looks like a prefab set (from Mianne), which if so has the holes etc pre-drilled


Probably looks like Mianne because it is.


----------

